# Hymer 754 Air Suspension



## djbyrne

Hello everyone,

I am looking at buying a Hymer 754 (2002) with air suspension on the Alko. Can any owners with experience of this system advise on how good or otherwise it is. I am driving a standard tandom axle at the moment and find it very stable on the road, is the air suspension as good and reliable.

Regards


----------

